# Hakone Garden 2014



## Hakone (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 24, 2014)

I like the combination of snowdrops with the black bamboo.
(I wonder if the snowdrop bulbs I planted last fall are duds)


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 24, 2014)

Good combo of Ophiopogon and Galanthus!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 25, 2014)

I won't see those here for another two months!


----------



## abax (Feb 26, 2014)

Wonderful introduction to spring! I see some mini-daffs blooming as well.
Yeeeeeeaaaaaa spring.


----------

